# Excalibur blade clamps



## Chippygeoff (2 Nov 2011)

It is just 12 days to go and then I can order my Excalibur 21. I was looking on you tube at this saw and watched a disturbing video from Australia of a guy with an Ex 21 and he had major problems with the drive rod and also the blade clamps, the clamps are made from aluminium but the clamp bolts are made from steel and as a result the steel wears away the aluminium. I have since learnt that this guys problems are very rare. The Ex 21 was designed by the same guy who designed the Dewalt 788 and both machines have exactly the same arms so parts are interchangeable, I also have a 788. I had a chat with a guy who has had a 788 and has had it for 12 years and he has replaced the clamps three times during this period so that is not to bad.

I sent an e-mail to Brimarc who import the Ex 21 enquiring about spare blade clamps. They don't actually stock them but informed me that Axminster do. The part number is 950294 and cost £14 plus the dreaded VAT. I was also told these are not the American clamps though so I don't know where Axminster get them from. Hope this has been of some help to all the Excalibur owners.

Geoff.


----------



## Blister (2 Nov 2011)

Geoff

Any nut and bolt arrangement in time will wear out 

constant clamping / pressure / tightening / loosening etc 

don't worry about it :wink:


----------



## hawkinob (2 Nov 2011)

Hi,
The Aussie woodwork forum contains a few complaints about the Excalibur, see also this on an US forum (by an Aussie 'poster') :
http://www.scrollsawer.com/forum/tools- ... /36923.htm
but it seems that if you get yours from the US you should be O.K.
Good luck anyway.
Bob H.


----------



## geoff3 (2 Nov 2011)

Hi geoff,
just to day the rod in the top arm of my EX21 snaped,Had the saw for 7 months not worked it very hard and up to now very pleased with it.
Axminster are getting TNT to collect and sorting the problem.
I do find the blade holders are very critical the clamps have to be set just right. then work fine. best advise I can give anyone is buy the EX 21 from Axminster
but Keep the packaging it comes in just incase you need it.....Geoff3


----------



## Chippygeoff (2 Nov 2011)

Hi Geoff. Thanks for the info. I would have thought Axminster would have delivered you a new one when they come to pick yours up and then Axminster can send it back to the manufacturer. This means you are going to be without a saw for some time. Initially I was under the impression that the ex-21 was made in America but is in fact made in Taiwan and that speaks volumes. I have heard of cheap wiring being used on them as well. As scroll saws go it is supposed to be rated one of the best in the world. I am not sure the Hegner is a better saw and that is twice the price. I have a feeling the excalibur is made in various countries under licence as the colours vary from country to country. I will take your advice though Geoff and keep the packaging.


----------



## geoff3 (2 Nov 2011)

Me again chippyGeoff,
I must admit I am a little worried about the rod breaking on my EX21,have hered it``s happened to a few other people.
I should only be without for about a week, they use TNT overnight delivery. when I ordered my saw at 12 miday it was delivered at 11 am next day only 23 hours.
some times I wish I had kept my old Axminster Awfs18 it was a loverly saw to use, but I wanted to top feed and the tilting table for bevel cuts.
about keeping the packing for my Ex21, without it TNT would not collect and I would have had to wait for over a fortnight for Axminster to collect with their own transport. 
They did say if I did`nt want to wait I could buy another new EX21 ( £491 )and they would give me a refund when when the old one was returned to them. cheers Geoff3


----------



## Chippygeoff (3 Nov 2011)

Hi Geoff3. Looking at the whole scenario and what is available the excalibur seems to be the the top dog. In America the choice is a lot better, they have the Dewalt 788 and now Delta have brought out a new one, which is a copy of the 788, rather like Axminster's clone of the Hegner. I suppose I am fortunate that I managed to buy a Dewalt 788 from a friend and I am very pleased with it but because I am working full time between the lathe and the scroll saw I feel I need a second machine for the very reason you are now with out a scroll saw for a week. I could not go that long without one, at the moment I am struggling to keep up with the demand,especially with the Christmas things I am making. I supply craft centres and attend two big craft fairs each month. I get asked by friends to make something then they show other people and they want one or as happened yesterday, six.

As you say Geoff, having the tilting arms on the Ex-21 for top bevel feeds is a big bonus. Overall I feel the majority of people are pleased with their excalibur's and it is only the odd one that gets a problem when you compare this to the number sold, having said that the issue with the broken rod needs to be addressed by the manufacturer as it seems to be a regular problem. it is rotten luck that it has happened to you though. Yes, I will keep the packaging in case I have the same problem. On the plus side it seems to be a good service from TNT.


----------

